# My review of the Wasp Uniphoxx.



## inconvenience

Hey guys,

I've had this Frame about 2 weeks now so I feel I can give a fair review.

First of all the shipping. This was my first time ordering from England and I was shocked at how fast it came in. I think it was about a week from order to in my hand.

My initial impression was that it's fairly small, has a great weight to it, and the fit and finish is just outstanding.

I ordered the clear model and from what I understand it's difficult to avoid having bubbles in clear poly carbonate but there are absolutely none. There were no burs, excess plastic, scratches, it came absolutely perfect.

I threw 15mm × 12mm GZK 1mm Capers on it and that's what I've been shooting exclusively. My very first shots all hit my 3-inch target. Of course this is a frame width which I'm very familiar.

I find the Uniphoxx to be the absolute best EDC slingshot I've owned so far.

it is it is small enough that it absolutely disappears in your pocket but is completely comfortable and doesn't feel like a compromise.

While it is fairly thin, the way they rounded the edges and just the general shape prevents any part of it from biting into my hand.

I'm not a big fan of pinky rings and I had planned on filling it in with a compass or something. But I find I actually like this one N it gives absolute security when shooting. Again I think the way they tapered it and the frame being fairly thin makes the pinky ring more comfortable than any others I have tried.

I only I only shoot it Ott and I find it dead on accurate both aimed and intuitive. With just two weeks practice with the frame I am shooting as well as I have ever shot.

Really the only thing I would change about this Frame is I would Contour the Target side but it really is a small issue.

if you are looking if you are looking for a small EDC frame you really can't do better than this. The price at least $10 too low for the quality of this frame. I will be acquiring at least one more of these.

You hit it out of the park Wasp.


----------



## Royleonard

Good useable information from someone you can trust.Thanks


----------



## Ibojoe

Great review Incon!


----------



## inconvenience

Thanks Guys.

The Uniphoxx is indeed my edc.

My main shooting frames are my Colts.

They shoot so similarly that I don't have to change anything but my pinky position


----------



## enryx518

Just Got mine Last Sunday... :ups:

And Maaaan... it was great!

This is my 3rd piece and by far this is the most portable and EDC worthy


----------



## SlingNerd

Man oh man am I excited and waiting for these things to come stateside.


----------



## tastetickles

SlingNerd said:


> Man oh man am I excited and waiting for these things to come stateside.


I think Wasp Slingshot UK has mentioned Dan as their distributor in the USA on their Facebook page.


----------



## tastetickles

They have a new custom wood uniphox on their website now and will be releasing a limited run of aluminium ones.


----------



## SlingNerd

tastetickles said:


> They have a new custom wood uniphox on their website now and will be releasing a limited run of aluminium ones.


Saw the wood Phoxx, wasn't impressed. Band grooves looked like they could moonlight as cheese graters..

And thanks for the heads up!


----------



## truthornothing

Can't go wrong with the Uniphox, I have 4


----------



## urbanshooter

I would agree with this review. In all fairness, I think Wasp handles the injection moulding and CNC manufacturing processes superbly. I think a lot of people fail to appreciate that an injection moulded product with impact modified polycarbonate, shows that an extra level of effort has been put in to tool-up for and produce this shooter. You need to design the item, invest in tooling-up a mould from a steel block (and from the quality of the surface finish that I can see, the mould looks to be from higher-end tooling). Then you need to mess around with the formulation for the plastics with impact modifiers, stabilisers, processing additives and colourants for the finished product. Colouring plastics is not like just adding a colour dye. Each colour formulation is usually a different metal or carbon based pigment used to create a reaction for a resulting colour. The variety of the colours along with the clear ones being produced shows very competent handling of material by Wasp. I also appreciate that every batch of plastic resin behaves slightly differently and fine tuning is always required at batch mixing to get right. Basically, producing the Wasp Uniphoxx would have required a lot more investment, design attention, professional input and manufacturing know-how compared to the stuff we find from some backyard operation router cutting from a generic block of black poly (not that I have anything against an industrious individual craftsman who can produce high quality finishing by hand).

Knowing all this, when I compare the price I'd pay for a router cut poly slingshot versus a Wasp Uniphoxx, I think the Uniphoxx is really good value. Somewhere along the way, Wasp was somehow labeled as a "budget" slingshot and I think that may have created the wrong impression. IMO we're getting premium quality. This is a superb product and I hope Wasp keeps it up and creates more frame shapes and varieties.


----------



## enryx518

Guys i have a problem with the uniphox... i frequently having a fork hit with it.. TTF or OTF... i use a 9mm steel ball with 9 inch GZK band... is it the wasp is to light that why i fork hit or is it the band?

Thanks


----------



## Cjw

enryx518 said:


> Guys i have a problem with the uniphox... i frequently having a fork hit with it.. TTF or OTF... i use a 9mm steel ball with 9 inch GZK band... is it the wasp is to light that why i fork hit or is it the band?
> 
> Thanks


 Are you shooting butterfly if not 9 in. Seems to long. I've normally had to cut GZK shorter than TBG.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## enryx518

Cjw said:


> enryx518 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys i have a problem with the uniphox... i frequently having a fork hit with it.. TTF or OTF... i use a 9mm steel ball with 9 inch GZK band... is it the wasp is to light that why i fork hit or is it the band?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Are you shooting butterfly if not 9 in. Seems to long. I've normally had to cut GZK shorter than TBG.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
Click to expand...

Already found the problem.. due to my large hands and small size of the wasp i have to adjust my grip.... the best grip suits for it is the thumb press finger hook grip fork hit eliminated


----------



## mostho

Uniphoxx in polucarbonate is currently my daily shooter and my favored EDC. And I have happily two.

I think it's the best bang for the buck actually, with the Axiom Champ/

Just adding a heat shrinking tube and grip and accuracy will improve dramatically as I did


----------



## inconvenience

Just an update.

The Uniphoxx has gone from being my pocketable edc slingshot to now being my number one for everything. I plan to order a few more and I am making myself a variation on the design.

The changes in the one I am making for myself are just top slots and a slightly longer handle instead of a pinky ring.

Thanks for the feedback guys and I do plan on trying out some shrink tubing. Although I really don't have that much trouble with grip.


----------



## inconvenience

urbanshooter said:


> I would agree with this review. In all fairness, I think Wasp handles the injection moulding and CNC manufacturing processes superbly. I think a lot of people fail to appreciate that an injection moulded product with impact modified polycarbonate, shows that an extra level of effort has been put in to tool-up for and produce this shooter. You need to design the item, invest in tooling-up a mould from a steel block (and from the quality of the surface finish that I can see, the mould looks to be from higher-end tooling). Then you need to mess around with the formulation for the plastics with impact modifiers, stabilisers, processing additives and colourants for the finished product. Colouring plastics is not like just adding a colour dye. Each colour formulation is usually a different metal or carbon based pigment used to create a reaction for a resulting colour. The variety of the colours along with the clear ones being produced shows very competent handling of material by Wasp. I also appreciate that every batch of plastic resin behaves slightly differently and fine tuning is always required at batch mixing to get right. Basically, producing the Wasp Uniphoxx would have required a lot more investment, design attention, professional input and manufacturing know-how compared to the stuff we find from some backyard operation router cutting from a generic block of black poly (not that I have anything against an industrious individual craftsman who can produce high quality finishing by hand).
> 
> Knowing all this, when I compare the price I'd pay for a router cut poly slingshot versus a Wasp Uniphoxx, I think the Uniphoxx is really good value. Somewhere along the way, Wasp was somehow labeled as a "budget" slingshot and I think that may have created the wrong impression. IMO we're getting premium quality. This is a superb product and I hope Wasp keeps it up and creates more frame shapes and varieties.


You really touched on some important points here. The quality of the plastic and the process is just stellar. Knowing now how the Uniphoxx feels and shoots I would have no problem paying double or more what Wasp charges for these. And I think my birthday present to myself this year is going to be one in that metallic green G10 they offer.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Really too small to suit me and my left hand. Great looking tiny little slingshot and pretty at that but just too tiny. Would be nice if enlarged maybe 25-50% As is it does make for a good


----------



## tastetickles

inconvenience said:


> urbanshooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would agree with this review. In all fairness, I think Wasp handles the injection moulding and CNC manufacturing processes superbly. I think a lot of people fail to appreciate that an injection moulded product with impact modified polycarbonate, shows that an extra level of effort has been put in to tool-up for and produce this shooter. You need to design the item, invest in tooling-up a mould from a steel block (and from the quality of the surface finish that I can see, the mould looks to be from higher-end tooling). Then you need to mess around with the formulation for the plastics with impact modifiers, stabilisers, processing additives and colourants for the finished product. Colouring plastics is not like just adding a colour dye. Each colour formulation is usually a different metal or carbon based pigment used to create a reaction for a resulting colour. The variety of the colours along with the clear ones being produced shows very competent handling of material by Wasp. I also appreciate that every batch of plastic resin behaves slightly differently and fine tuning is always required at batch mixing to get right. Basically, producing the Wasp Uniphoxx would have required a lot more investment, design attention, professional input and manufacturing know-how compared to the stuff we find from some backyard operation router cutting from a generic block of black poly (not that I have anything against an industrious individual craftsman who can produce high quality finishing by hand).
> 
> Knowing all this, when I compare the price I'd pay for a router cut poly slingshot versus a Wasp Uniphoxx, I think the Uniphoxx is really good value. Somewhere along the way, Wasp was somehow labeled as a "budget" slingshot and I think that may have created the wrong impression. IMO we're getting premium quality. This is a superb product and I hope Wasp keeps it up and creates more frame shapes and varieties.
> 
> 
> 
> You really touched on some important points here. The quality of the plastic and the process is just stellar. Knowing now how the Uniphoxx feels and shoots I would have no problem paying double or more what Wasp charges for these. And I think my birthday present to myself this year is going to be one in that metallic green G10 they offer.
Click to expand...

You will not regret getting the G10 version. It's heavier and has better grip.


----------



## urbanshooter

tastetickles said:


> inconvenience said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> urbanshooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would agree with this review. In all fairness, I think Wasp handles the injection moulding and CNC manufacturing processes superbly. I think a lot of people fail to appreciate that an injection moulded product with impact modified polycarbonate, shows that an extra level of effort has been put in to tool-up for and produce this shooter. You need to design the item, invest in tooling-up a mould from a steel block (and from the quality of the surface finish that I can see, the mould looks to be from higher-end tooling). Then you need to mess around with the formulation for the plastics with impact modifiers, stabilisers, processing additives and colourants for the finished product. Colouring plastics is not like just adding a colour dye. Each colour formulation is usually a different metal or carbon based pigment used to create a reaction for a resulting colour. The variety of the colours along with the clear ones being produced shows very competent handling of material by Wasp. I also appreciate that every batch of plastic resin behaves slightly differently and fine tuning is always required at batch mixing to get right. Basically, producing the Wasp Uniphoxx would have required a lot more investment, design attention, professional input and manufacturing know-how compared to the stuff we find from some backyard operation router cutting from a generic block of black poly (not that I have anything against an industrious individual craftsman who can produce high quality finishing by hand).
> 
> Knowing all this, when I compare the price I'd pay for a router cut poly slingshot versus a Wasp Uniphoxx, I think the Uniphoxx is really good value. Somewhere along the way, Wasp was somehow labeled as a "budget" slingshot and I think that may have created the wrong impression. IMO we're getting premium quality. This is a superb product and I hope Wasp keeps it up and creates more frame shapes and varieties.
> 
> 
> 
> You really touched on some important points here. The quality of the plastic and the process is just stellar. Knowing now how the Uniphoxx feels and shoots I would have no problem paying double or more what Wasp charges for these. And I think my birthday present to myself this year is going to be one in that metallic green G10 they offer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will not regret getting the G10 version. It's heavier and has better grip.
Click to expand...

Rofl... I have the regular one in orange as well as an aluminum one and the camo G10. Love them all!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hermit

Excellent review as well as comments. Thanks!

Rich


----------

